# First Attempt New Frilly For ItZy



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Ok, so this is the learning process. Next time I will size up 5% because of her fat neck and belly. She is a stocky little lady and looks like a tomboy, Lol! 
Takes after her mama I guess, Hahaha!
I am thinking dark and bright colors will go best on her but, this was leftover fabric for my first try.

She wanted no part of the runway model thing!










Hold up there gal my hand is not a chewey! Obviously she thought this was playtime!










Critique anyone?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Very cute!!! It looks like all you would have to do is lengthen the neck and tummy strap a bit more, instead of size up the entire thing. If you don't overlap as much how does it look??

Lori


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Very cute!!! It looks like all you would have to do is lengthen the neck and tummy strap a bit more, instead of size up the entire thing. If you don't overlap as much how does it look??
> 
> Lori


Lori,
Oh theres a thought... Lengthen the straps. Well there really is no overlap....it just barely goes around the tummy and matches perfect at the neck. Barely! Those are her chub parts! Thanks, you know I appreciate your input.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well done for first go!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

ItZy BiTzY said:


> Lori,
> Oh theres a thought... Lengthen the straps. Well there really is no overlap....it just barely goes around the tummy and matches perfect at the neck. Barely! Those are her chub parts! Thanks, you know I appreciate your input.


Well....I know the feeling. Willow is built like that. I call her "my little sausage" lol!! Also if you want to add a bit more and you don't want to change the length. Just move it down from the fold about 1/4" ,that would actually make it 1/2" wider once cut out. I have done that before to size up from Ivy's pattern to fit Willow. 

Lori


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

great job i couldnt even attempt that my attempt would be dreadful you must be good at making things with material


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Well....I know the feeling. Willow is built like that. I call her "my little sausage" lol!! Also if you want to add a bit more and you don't want to change the length. Just move it down from the fold about 1/4" ,that would actually make it 1/2" wider once cut out. I have done that before to size up from Ivy's pattern to fit Willow.
> 
> Lori


Ahh Lori, 
It's so great to be able to tap into your seamstress brain! I bet that'll do the trick. I'll probably try cutting out another one this evening. I have some darker/brighter fabrics. She is such a white girl, Lol! I think I will just keep using leftover fabrics until I get it right..also leaving off the lace....Haha, it's just not ItZy!
TY again,


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

freedomchis said:


> great job i couldnt even attempt that my attempt would be dreadful you must be good at making things with material


Thank You, I am just following a pattern. I can do simple stuff.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i like it. she looks so cute. what pattern did you use?


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

It's adorable! Congrats on your first try! I bet you will have it down pat in no time! I can't wait to see your next attempt!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow...for a first attempt I think it came our great! Of course you have an adorable model there to show it off!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

*Pattern*



honeebee said:


> i like it. she looks so cute. what pattern did you use?


Thanks,
I used this cute little one from HGTV. I downloaded the PDF for bodice and skirt then sized it when printing to 75% of the original. It's pretty easy.

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/ah_pets_other/article/0,,HGTV_3153_5513246,00.html


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Thank You to everyone who responded, such kind words. Much appreciated.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Good job! It's a pretty outfit - she looks adorable wearing her new dress.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm soooo looking forward to your next 

Lori


----------



## Bozo's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Well done. It's such a cute dress !


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

oooh you got talent and this is your first time?? wowsa you make me more determined to take this hobby up. i actually decided a while back im just waiting on my sewing machine now also gonna take up pet photography =D


----------

